
Indus OS- World’s First Regional Operating System - rainhacker
http://www.indusos.com/
======
ubertaco
Second, I think; North Korea has their own Linux distro. This, similarly, is
an Android distro.

~~~
antoineMoPa
Cuba also as a Linux distro:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nova_(operating_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nova_\(operating_system\))

Edit: It is discontinued now, however

